# Happy Birthday Amos



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope it is a wonderful one for you!!!!

:leap: :birthday: :dance: :stars: arty:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:balloons: Happy Birthday! :balloons:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

arty: :birthday: :gift: :dance:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!
arty: :balloons: :stars: :stars: :gift: :birthday:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :birthday: :gift: :birthday: :gift: arty: :dance: arty: :dance:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :birthday: :balloons: arty: :stars: :gift: :birthday: 

Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHHH, Happy Happy Birthday.

Hope you have a GRAND day. :gift: arty: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY 17TH BIRTHDAY AMOS!!!!!!

Hope it is wonderful for you! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:birthday: :birthday: :gift: 

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

:birthday: *Happy Happy Birthday Amos!!!* :birthday: 
Hope you have an awesome day!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
I had a good day. 
I got bed sheets and a book


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I love books


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone!


 Your so welcome ...glad you had a wonderful day...... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

:stars: :birthday: :gift: :balloons:


----------

